# Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba



## JPMC (Sep 7, 2015)

I purchased this as a seedling from Paphiness Orchids about 5-7 years ago. It grows much more vigorously than my regular stonei. This is its first bloom.





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Wendy (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow! What an interesting flower. I'd love to have one of those. Not the best form but it's still awesome! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like flying octopi, octopuses......looks neat! I like them.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow! That is an amazing plant! Flowers are beautiful! My stonei plant is just as vigorous as your plant. I think we lucked out on stonei!


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm gonna have to ask where did you get this, and how much was it? This is a great flower!!! Bery Good find!!!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 7, 2015)

WOW! Just WOW! speechless now


----------



## JPMC (Sep 7, 2015)

troy said:


> I'm gonna have to ask where did you get this, and how much was it? This is a great flower!!! Bery Good find!!!



Paphiness Orchids and I paid a few hundred for it, as I recall. I do not remember the exact amount.


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome blooming congrats!! Does it grow warm all year?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2015)

:drool: !!! I am trying to get some seedlings from Achima. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Denver (Sep 7, 2015)

JPMC said:


> Paphiness Orchids and I paid a few hundred for it, as I recall. I do not remember the exact amount.



It's worth a bit more than that now I would think! Great plant and good growing.


----------



## JPMC (Sep 7, 2015)

troy said:


> Awesome blooming congrats!! Does it grow warm all year?



Thank you. Yes, usually no lower than 60F.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Achamore (Sep 7, 2015)

So odd to see this alba form, but fabulous too..!


----------



## John M (Sep 7, 2015)

That's such a happy plant and what a cool colour form! I do like this a LOT! I happened to see a stonei album, in person, for the first time just 2 days ago. I was told that the owner figures that his stonei album is the first and only one to bloom in North America. 'Glad to see that there are more around. As it happens also, I heard Sam Tsui give a talk yesterday on Strap Leafed Paphs. He had a few photos of stonei album in his powerpoint presentation. So, I guess he's been blooming them too. 'Looking forward to when the seedlings are down a bit in price!

BTW: It's "var. album".


----------



## Justin (Sep 7, 2015)

the legend has become a reality! and a rarity of a reality at that! congrats.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome! Now there's some pollen that needs to be put to good use!


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulations! Is it 'Formosa' ?


----------



## JPMC (Sep 7, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Congratulations! Is it 'Formosa' ?



I believe that it's a selfling of that clone.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 7, 2015)

Super nice! I prefer this to the normal clone.


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Super nice! I prefer this to the normal clone.



PM'ing.


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2015)

What is the leafspan? It looks pretty big


----------



## Camellkc (Sep 7, 2015)

troy said:


> What is the leafspan? It looks pretty big



I wish to know too. It seems to be a monster sized plant. 4 flowers on a single spike is excellent for stonei too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2015)

That is quite nice!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 7, 2015)

I like it too and happy to finally see a photo of one blooming.


----------



## cattmad (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats on growing to blooming, a stunner


----------



## Paul (Sep 8, 2015)

that's so nice bloom!!!!! 

I hope there will be more available, and maybe more affordable...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 8, 2015)

JP razzle and dazzles us one more time! Another feather for your cap JP.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 8, 2015)

the proverbial 'hen's teeth'. Well grown and flowered.


----------



## JPMC (Sep 8, 2015)

troy said:


> What is the leafspan? It looks pretty big



It's about 30 inches across.


----------



## JPMC (Sep 8, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> JP razzle and dazzles us one more time! Another feather for your cap JP.



Thanks for the compliments! I wish I could grow my regular stonei as well as this. It is one of my favorite species because it has yet to be ravaged by the flower form control freaks.


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 8, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Spaph (Sep 8, 2015)

So great to see blooming, great growing!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 8, 2015)

JPMC said:


> Thanks for the compliments! I wish I could grow my regular stonei as well as this. It is one of my favorite species because it has yet to be ravaged by the flower form control freaks.



I agree!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 8, 2015)

Excellent. When I saw the post I was a bit suprised. And pleasantly that is. 
The seedlings from paphiness are 300$


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 9, 2015)

Chicago Chad said:


> Excellent. When I saw the post I was a bit suprised. And pleasantly that is.
> The seedlings from paphiness are 300$


How big are they? in 2013, flasks were offered with 5 for 150USD i.e. 50,- each. Wonder if it is the same cross ('Formosa' x self)?


----------



## jtrmd (Sep 9, 2015)

JPMC said:


> Paphiness Orchids and I paid a few hundred for it, as I recall. I do not remember the exact amount.



Its usually better to not remember lol.


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 9, 2015)

Checked up Paphiness, and yes, its Formosaxself


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> How big are they? in 2013, flasks were offered with 5 for 150USD i.e. 50,- each. Wonder if it is the same cross ('Formosa' x self)?



Er. $30/each - Nordic Math!?


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 9, 2015)

got me!!!:rollhappy: two are dead.......:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2015)

That's too bad. Then you're right - $50 each!  How are the survivors doing?


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 10, 2015)

Relatively fine, thank you, but have had some rotting on them which set them back somewhat.


----------



## JPMC (Sep 16, 2015)

All 4 flowers are now open:





[/URL][/IMG]

Here's the last to open:




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cattmad (Sep 16, 2015)

Just gorgeous


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 16, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Clark (Sep 16, 2015)

Super.
Dude, you stepped in it when you bought this.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2015)

I wouldn't say it pretty but certainly desirable!


----------



## Justin (Sep 17, 2015)

just gorgeous. wow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2015)

:clap::drool:


----------



## Gilda (Sep 17, 2015)

Love the color !:clap:


----------



## emydura (Sep 17, 2015)

This is not something you see everyday. It is wonderful. Interesting that it is very vigorous. I would have expected the opposite, especially given it is a selfing. 



Gilda said:


> Love the color !:clap:



Or the lack thereof.


----------

